# EDP Pricing and Process



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

It's awesome that people have opinions and are willing to share their experience and opinions. I didn't have such a great experience with some of the people mentioned above that were deemed to be impeccable, but that is the awesome thing about opinions and the sharing of them is the differentness of them and how variable they can be. My opinion based on experience would to be give any of them a try and see how it goes, if one isn't working out for you for whatever reason, trying another could improve your experience. 

The good thing about all of the 'Fest sponsors that I had experience with is that none of them seem to take it personally when you move on to the next CA. I think that is a shared attributed that really sets apart the people who work with 'Festers. The CA's know that 'Festers talk to others 'Festers and make recommendations based on their experiences. Thanks for letting me share my opinion about my experience.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, but alot of this isn't about opinion but about fact. If someone cheats you, makes promises to you, lies to you, does provide what was promised, or worse, thats personal. Not opinion, personal. Everyone is welcome to share their opinion. If you had a truly poor EXPERIENCE with a Sponsor regarding an ED than please share it with the other members hansluc, so that they can form their own OPINION. If not regarding an ED, than share your EXPERIENCE in the "Dealer Feedback" Forum, so that your fellow members can form their own OPINION, The important thing is to share your EXPERIENCE, Festers can form their own OPINIONS.


----------



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

drstein said:


> I'm sorry, but alot of this isn't about opinion but about fact. If someone cheats you, makes promises to you, lies to you, does provide what was promised, or worse, thats personal. Not opinion, personal. Everyone is welcome to share their opinion. If you had a truly poor EXPERIENCE with a Sponsor regarding an ED than please share it with the other members hansluc, so that they can form their own OPINION. If not regarding an ED, than share you EXPERIENCE in the "Dealer Feedback" Forum, so that your fellow members can form their own OPINION, The important thing is to share your EXPERIENCE, Festers can form their own OPINIONS.


I technically agree with you, but isn't this just a little heavy handed?


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

No, but thank you


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

drstein said:


> I'm sorry, but alot of this isn't about opinion but about fact. If someone cheats you, makes promises to you, lies to you, does provide what was promised, or worse, thats personal. Not opinion, personal. Everyone is welcome to share their opinion. If you had a truly poor EXPERIENCE with a Sponsor regarding an ED than please share it with the other members hansluc, so that they can form their own OPINION. If not regarding an ED, than share your EXPERIENCE in the "Dealer Feedback" Forum, so that your fellow members can form their own OPINION, The important thing is to share your EXPERIENCE, Festers can form their own OPINIONS.


I had experiences with 3 sponsors for an ED inquiry, with experience-based opinions to follow ***8212; one never responded (Adrian A.), one was nice and informative (Greg P.), one was also nice and informative and got the deal done and has been a pleasure (John W.). They all seem to like and respect each other, which may be neither here nor there, but I like the vibe they all convey in their interactions on the forum. All three are worth contacting to see what shakes out. If I was working with any of them, it would've turned out great, even Adrian, even though he must've missed my one email among the hundreds he must receive every day from people eager to receive his stellar service. I totally understand how it goes.

I agree with the above poster, you're being heavy handed. I read and re-read your posts, and you don't seem like a nice person. It's probably why I take what you say with a grain of salt. Maybe in real life you are a sweetheart, but all I have to go on is what I've read from you.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> I reached out to Adrian Avila for my ED in 2008 and quickly and painlessly struck my deal with him on a 335i Coupé with PCD re-delivery. A flawless transaction from start to finish :thumbup:


+1
same experience with same CA, in same year and same car. PCD delivery is very nice.

Getting ready to do another one with Adrian.


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

hansluc :
"I had experiences with 3 sponsors for an ED inquiry, with experience-based opinions to follow - one never responded (Adrian A.), one was nice and informative (Greg P.), one was also nice and informative and got the deal done and has been a pleasure (John W.). "





Somehow, I knew this


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

HANSLUC, I keep rereading your post..... Cannot believe you'd personally attack me, I can only assume it is an attempt to undermine my credibility. Not a nice guy??? What has that to do with EDs, C/As, or BMWs??? Here....one last time...no grain of salt necessary. I was given a price by your CA. I was also advised, that because I was in no hurry, and due to the FACT that the M Sport Ed was to end 12/31, I should wait till the last minute to order. It was a great car, a "special car" and his deal at ZERO over ED Invoce "could not be beat". So I waited. Beginning Nov, when I saw the new incentives, which at the time had an exp date of Dec 2, I again, attempted to contact this individual. Just like the 1st time, after trying & trying for a week, I finally get in touch with him. ZERO over??? Oh no, I don't do that anymore I was told. Excuse me, but you told me ZERO over, told me to wait, not quite 2 months earlier. Advised me, a client, your a Client Adviser, Surely you'll honor what you said, I did what you advised, you gave me a price of ZERO over, surely you'll HONOR your price, what you told me AND put all over the pages of Bimmerfest?? No, don't do that anymore I was told. Thats the readers Digest version, the long version is better, but this should suffice. Also, not a matter of me being a nice guy or not. I know of another that was told the same thing. Out of respect for him, I will not mention his name, for he asked not to be named, and being the respectful, nice guy that I am, I will not name him. But he too was reneged on with the ZERO over offer. Another great example of this fine CA is LeoHO37. Not an ED, but same C/A. His deal was borderline illegal, he gave a Credit Card deposit, was sent a purchase order, and the day he was to drive to Fl to take delivery,he was emailed not to come, somehow, the car he bought, was gone, supposedly traded to another dealer and sold, all without the C/As knowledge. Seriously !! Now understand, I'm at a disadvantage here, I don't have copies of P/Os,(Purchase Orders) customer names, that I can look through, reach out to, and ask them to log on here & tell our members how happy they are/were, or in my case, unhappy. Seems many "happy" customers are coming out of the woodwork, just by chance ?? Unlikely. What happened to me was not an opinion, nor was it Leo's (look his up, he posted emails, everything at Dealer Feedback forum, "My Exp with a Bimmerfest Sponsor") I think Leo is a nice guy, I believe he is, but thats a moot point. What matters is what happened to him, the facts, not the opinions, and what happened was unbelievable. As I said, he posted all emails with this CA and I have all my emails from him as well. They are all FACTUAL, no opinions. I really did not think I had to justify my character as a nice guy or a bad guy. I can tell you, I never treated a customer like the two FACTUAL examples I list, I'm a retired Ct Law Enforcement Officer who after umpteen yrs was retired from a fractured back obtained during an altercation with criminals. I raised my two daughters alone, provided them with their own bedrooms, own bathroom, their own house, dog, and for years, the two piles of gifts at Xmas, one from Santa, one from Dad. Good Guy/Bad Guy, that is an OPINION, but hansluc, you give me no choice but to take anything you say, along with the others that are suddenly popping up, "with a grain of salt" Once I started to share my story here beginning of Nov, 2013 your C/A attempted to silence me with a private email (that I have) telling me to "be very careful" how I use his name on the internet. Intimidate me ??? Comeon...... Leo then shared his FACTUAL story, all about the same time, and your C/A went away, *Poof* No postings, nothing. I guess 3 months is considered long enough to let the dust settle,let new member postings cover up the old ones, and now, with some past customers who were happy to come here, & bang the drum, it is now time to return. Which he did on Jan 25th with 6 postings in an attempt to drum up new biz. As soon as I posted to be careful who you use as a C/A, no name, just be careful, and RESEARCH, suddenly by surprise, come all these folk to state their OPINION how great he is, I never mentioned his name. That is amazing, what are the chances, coincidence perhaps ??? To quote your C/A, "Thats the bottom line"


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

¶ please


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

drstein said:


> HANSLUC, I keep rereading your post.....


Just sharing my impression, thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## FL650 (Feb 10, 2006)

We've reached the point where an administrator needs to step in and end this thread. What started out as subliminal inference has turned into an overt character assault and a challenge of the integrity of other members. Agreement will never be reached and allowing this discourse to continue is counterproductive. I'm very satisfied with the service I received from the client advisor I selected. Find an advisor who meets your needs and enjoy the European Delivery experience.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't see a point of stepping in at this time. I see 2 people having different experience with the same BMW dealer. Much like the "Blind men and an elephant" story...

I am hands-off for now.

Cheers!!


beewang 
Forum Moderator, European Delivery


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Agreed with beewang. Vive la difference.
OT - Just got back from a drive up I-5 staying a night each in Medford-Eugene-PDX, with a stop by Autzen Stadium and Knight Arena - what a beautiful place***8230;
Go Ducks, indeed!


----------

